# 1000BHP



## 8pot (Dec 29, 2002)

Building a 1000BHP engine with turbo how much traders?


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

From scratch? Have you got an engine block and head etc?


----------



## 8pot (Dec 29, 2002)

Yes mate I have a N1 block but std head.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

I'll build you one. Be a stage 1 RB26 with 600hp nos. will be good for 1dyno run and lifetime of pub talk 

Seriously, best bet is compose an email of what you have and what you expect and what you want it for. Fire it off to the traders and then choose who you trust most. Not who's cheapest!


----------



## nismo power (Jun 17, 2010)

If your not doing it yourself then speak to someone like MGT racing ect as they will guide you in the right way


----------



## 8pot (Dec 29, 2002)

Have MGT ever built 1000BHP engine? As I don't think many tuners in the uk have.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

I'd say contact

RK Tuning
RB Motorsport
Abbey Motorsport
MGT Racing
And if you wanna use overseas then RIPS

Could even choose some setups yourself like Nitto parts and just use a company to supply the build labour.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

8pot said:


> Have MGT ever built 1000BHP engine? As I don't think many tuners in the uk have.


Defo know RK, RB and abbey have. But that's not to say mark can't. Sure given the opportunity he could.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Good oil pump £1000
Block prep-stroker kit gaskets etc £ 7500
Head-£3500
Turbo kit etc £4500
Injectors fuel system etc £2000

£18500 imo

Thats just the engine built,then to properly use it you need a Holinger,triple plate clutch uprated diffs drive shafts another £20000.


----------



## nismo power (Jun 17, 2010)

8pot said:


> Have MGT ever built 1000BHP engine? As I don't think many tuners in the uk have.


Yes im sure they have as last time i was there they built and where ready to remap a car for around 800whp


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

nismo power said:


> Yes im sure they have as last time i was there they built and where ready to remap a car for around 800whp


Another Drag car?


----------



## nismo power (Jun 17, 2010)

minifreak said:


> Another Drag car?


Dont know think it was a customers car they built


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

32 33 34? 800whp is extreme for a road car lol


----------



## nismo power (Jun 17, 2010)

minifreak said:


> 32 33 34? 800whp is extreme for a road car lol


33 midnight purple


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

minifreak said:


> 32 33 34? 800whp is extreme for a road car lol


It's not! 800whp is a breeze for a daily driver


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Lol when I say extreme, I also mean **** load of fun lol


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

asiasi said:


> Good oil pump £1000
> Block prep-stroker kit gaskets etc £ 7500
> Head-£3500
> Turbo kit etc £4500
> ...


£3500 I'm guessing is for a head supplied with all the parts etc: big valves, springs, guides built up and shimmed etc i guess?
Cus that's crazy money if not? I always thought around £1700 including parts for a big valve head!


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

nailsgtr600 said:


> £3500 I'm guessing is for a head supplied with all the parts etc: big valves, springs, guides built up and shimmed etc i guess?
> Cus that's crazy money if not? I always thought around £1700 including parts for a big valve head!


Good porting costs money. 
You should consider a dry sump setup aswell.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

I can get one of the best porting jobs done for a lot less than that! Crazy money!


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

It was just ball park based on quotes i have had.

I stand by my estimate of £18.5k,and if anyone says they can build it cheaper,i will be eager to see.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Ron at Rk tuning is the man you need!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

nailsgtr600 said:


> £3500 I'm guessing is for a head supplied with all the parts etc: big valves, springs, guides built up and shimmed etc i guess?
> Cus that's crazy money if not? I always thought around £1700 including parts for a big valve head!


Brand new head £2,115.00
Inlet valves 1mm oversize 12 £14.40 £172.80
Exhaust valves 1mm oversize 12 £22.80 £273.60
Bronze valve guides 24 £14.68 £352.50
Valve guide seals 24 £3.00 £72.00
Shims 24 £17.00 £423.00
Tomei double valve springs & Titanium 
retainers 24 £1,086.80
Tomei buckets 24 £440.60
Cam stud kit £170.00
Head stud kit £326.60
Half moons 2 £15.00 £30.00
rocker cover gaskets 2 £14.00 £28.00
290 cams & pulleys 2 £499.00 £998.00
cam seals 3 £8.50 £25.50
Port and Polish to race Spec £1800.00

That was 1 quote I had :bowdown1:


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

matt j said:


> Brand new head £2,115.00
> Inlet valves 1mm oversize 12 £14.40 £172.80
> Exhaust valves 1mm oversize 12 £22.80 £273.60
> Bronze valve guides 24 £14.68 £352.50
> ...


Porting and polishing takes ages to do properly and with time needed to CC it and skim it, fit valve guides, cut the seats, assembly time and shimming etc I could see how it would be £1500+ in labour alone.

There are cost penalties for only going for Japanese manufactured or sourced kit and there are some crazy parts prices above. If you shop around you can better quite a lot of them. Supertech bronze valve guides are nearer £100 than £350. Kelford cams are nearer £500 than £1000. ARP head stud kits are nearer £180 than £326. A new Nissan head from the US is about half that price. Bonkers.

Cheers

Stu


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

if you have to ask the price...


----------



## 8pot (Dec 29, 2002)

Well just got off the phone from [email protected] and he as just quoted me £2000 with supertech over size valves and springs+titanium retainers does this sound to cheep?
Has any body had any work done by them?


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Over 600-650hp is major £££££££££££££

What a ridiculous thing the GT-R scene is....where 600hp seems to be regarded as merely adequate nowadays !! :chuckle:


Cheers

Stu


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

8pot said:


> Well just got off the phone from [email protected] and he as just quoted me £2000 with supertech over size valves and springs+titanium retainers does this sound to cheep?
> Has any body had any work done by them?


That sounds pretty reasonable for that sort of spec.

Cheers

Stu


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

mambastu said:


> Over 600-650hp is major £££££££££££££
> 
> What a ridiculous thing the GT-R scene is....where 600hp seems to be regarded as merely adequate nowadays !!


If you wanna keep up with the "new" GT-R you need at least 750hp !

The king is dead long live the king.


----------



## 8pot (Dec 29, 2002)

MGT want over 4k for the same spec head is something not right here? How can one tuner want 2K and other 4k?


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

8pot said:


> MGT want over 4k for the same spec head is something not right here? How can one tuner want 2K and other 4k?


One ported and the other not?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

8pot said:


> MGT want over 4k for the same spec head is something not right here? How can one tuner want 2K and other 4k?


Maybe labour is an issue, as one builds engines and the other uses a third party?


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

all i no is getting to that sort of power is huge money, especially if done right with the right supporting mods,and unless you are doing something specific,drag racing or time attack i think is quite frankly a waste of money,yes you can brag down the pub you've got this power,but have you actually tried to put this sort of power down,its very difficult and not for the faint hearted,but if you are going for this power good luck with your build and keep us informed,oh and plenty of pics.

this is just my opinion,its your money so you do what you want with it.



simon


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

simon tompkins said:


> but have you actually tried to put this sort of power down,its very difficult and not for the faint hearted


Modern turbos aren't like the old truck turbos and the power delivery is much smoother than the old big power builds; plus there's actually very few cars north of 1000bhp without claiming ridiculous mission losses anyway.


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi



Today I priced up all the parts from super tech for a customer. This is what I got a price on. Please get your facts right before saying things. I dont have the prices in front of me as I am at home now. but I can remembersome of the prices

Full step 3 port and polish with the head sent back ready to go on: all done was £1450+vat then price all the items below 
Super-tech 1mm Over size valves inlet 
Super-tech 1mm over size valves exhaust
Super-tech valve seals
super-tech valve guides
Super-tech double valve springs
Super-tech titanium retainers
Head sKimmed
Tomei buckets
head oil mod

the price was £3250+vat+postage.Tthis is what it cost. I am in no way over - charging anyone. Please check all the prices with super-tech, then call someone to price doing all the work. It is not possible to get a head of this spec for 2K, no way. You are all talking crap. If you say you can then go and do it. 


Regards mark


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I'd echo similar to what Mark said, it is not fair to discuss pricing of various offerings without all the facts and knowledge. You can't know what you are directly comparing which is not a good start!


----------



## 8pot (Dec 29, 2002)

I'm only going on what amt quoted me are you saying amt are lieing? and he also quoted me price on cams.


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

yes matt j i no the modern turbos spool up more smoothly but they also spool up a lot faster,so power comes on more quickly i run 600bhp in my 34gtt,with just the two wheels coping with the power,and it can step out on you very easily if your not careful,so i cant imagine what 1000bhp would be like,with regards to mgt i think they are right,the prices to do this job properly are not cheap,its also a very time consuming job (and boring) lapping in new valves besides all the porting.


simon


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

8pot said:


> Have MGT ever built 1000BHP engine? As I don't think many tuners in the uk have.




8pot 

I have built a engines that are capable of making 1000BHP and lots of them. There are many other tuners in the UK that have and can build 1000BHP motors. To make that sort power, you need good parts and they are not cheap, in any way, as I know with the head that is on my Race car now.
The head I prices up today was the same spec as the one on my car. Good parts cost money end of. I am in the process of building an OS-RB3.15 at the minute and that will make over a 1000BHP. I am also in the process of building a OS-RB30. This, as well, will make over a 1000BHP. Both cars are owned by forum menbers. Just ask the likes of FCF-dave if you want to know about my work and many others on this forum.


Regards mark


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

simon tompkins said:


> yes matt j i no the modern turbos spool up more smoothly but they also spool up a lot faster,so power comes on more quickly i run 600bhp in my 34gtt,with just the two wheels coping with the power,and it can step out on you very easily if your not careful,so i cant imagine what 1000bhp would be like,with regards to mgt i think they are right,the prices to do this job properly are not cheap,its also a very time consuming job (and boring) lapping in new valves besides all the porting.
> 
> 
> simon


Gtt 2wd ,that's why it was a hand full, totally different to putting that same power through a GTR


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

8pot said:


> I'm only going on what amt quoted me are you saying amt are lieing? and he also quoted me price on cams.






Well thats funny AMT did my head and trust me it cost over £3500 with all the parts and he did me a favour. 

Regards mark


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

8pot said:


> I'm only going on what amt quoted me are you saying amt are lieing? and he also quoted me price on cams.


Get a price off Ron at RK. Then get a price off RB motorsport. Then Abbey Motorsport and any other if you like. Lets see who is talking shit on here. You cannot get a head of that spec for 2k with all them parts.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

MGT Racing said:


> I have built engines that are capable of making 1000BHP and lots of them.





MGT Racing said:


> Well thats funny AMT did my head and trust me it cost over £3500 with all the parts and he did me a favour.


So do you actually build 1000bhp engines or just assemble them?


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

matt j said:


> So do you actually build 1000bhp engines or just assemble them?


YES


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

MGT Racing said:


> YES


I'm buying a car that MGT build and meant to be 1000+ bhp with right fuel and turbo


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

matt j said:


> So do you actually build 1000bhp engines or just assemble them?



When you was a TR fanboy, did they build engines? Or just assemble them?! Your opening a can of worms if you implying that You can only say you build engines if You do 100% machining in shop! There's very few tuners in the world that do there own head work in house. There's just no requirement when there's so many specialists!


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

MGT Racing said:


> Get a price off Ron at RK. Then get a price off RB motorsport. Then Abbey Motorsport and any other if you like. Lets see who is talking shit on here. You cannot get a head of that spec for 2k with all them parts.


im sure when i got my quote for a big valve head off andy it was £2k with big valves included, ported, guides, shimmed and ready to go... minus cams and buckets but if you use the piper cams you can use standard buckets...


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

minifreak said:


> When you was a TR fanboy, did they build engines, Or just assemble them?!


They did both, I was a fan of a person, not a company hence my car being dedicated to his memory but thanks for the stereotypical generalisation.



minifreak said:


> Your opening a can of worms if you implying that You can only say you build engines if You do 100% machining in shop! There's very few tuners in the world that do there own head work in house. There's just no requirement when there's so many specialists!


What's wrong with asking the question, funny how when the same question is asked of certain other companies employing 3rd party services, your opinion was slightly different then, what I didn't open up was where the warranty of parts would lie. When I'm in the market for a service, your knee jerk reaction post won't deter me from asking a question of a service provider!


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

matt j said:


> So do you actually build 1000bhp engines or just assemble them?


matts got a pretty good point there :runaway:

go with amt andy is the man,great prices too


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

nailsgtr600 said:


> im sure when i got my quote for a big valve head off andy it was £2k with big valves included, ported, guides, shimmed and ready to go... minus cams and buckets but if you use the piper cams you can use standard buckets...


Hi Rich

If you had to buy cams and buckets and then pay for shimming, and so on by the time you have done all that you can NOT do it for 2K well over £3K all day long.


Andy charged me £1500 cash, as a favour, For head work which I am very gratefull for:thumbsup: What I got for that was valves, springs and retainers. On top of this I then had to buy Cams+ Buckets +Valve Guides+Valve Seals+ Shims, then countless journeys from Nuneaton to Cheasterfield. 

So you can see the guy is not seeing the bigger picture.


Regards mark


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Right lets get back on topic  Price's for 1000hp engine/turbo combo:thumbsup:

opcorn:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I think you were pretty spot on with your estimate Si


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

matt j said:


> They did both, I was a fan of a person, not a company hence my car being dedicated to his memory but thanks for the stereotypical generalisation.
> 
> 
> What's wrong with asking the question, funny how when the same question is asked of certain other companies employing 3rd party services, your opinion was slightly different then, what I didn't open up was where the warranty of parts would lie. When I'm in the market for a service, your knee jerk reaction post won't deter me from asking a question of a service provider!


They did both? So they flowed there own heads, they machined the OS3 Ltr they put in there drag car and machined the HKS stroker kit in yours? 

What your comment suggests is that unless you make the parts then you didn't build it, you just assemble parts. Which I'm my eyes is wrong.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

matt j said:


> So do you actually build 1000bhp engines or just assemble them?


What a stupid comment.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

minifreak said:


> They did both? So they flowed there own heads, they machined the OS3 Ltr they put in there drag car and machined the HKS stroker kit in yours?


To my knowledge Rob built the OS 3.15 himself, I cannot say anything other than that as that is what I was told and saw; which included destressing the block and porting/polishing the head, I'm sure he had engineering works carried out to his specification but that isn't my issue.



minifreak said:


> What your comment suggests is that unless you make the parts then you didn't build it, you just assemble parts. Which I'm my eyes is wrong.


Which comments would they be then, do enlighten me as at the moment, you're making assumptions which in my eyes is wrong.



SklyaFett said:


> What a stupid comment.


It's not a comment, it's a question, quite ironic isn't it.

In it's simplest of terms possible as clearly some are struggling to grasp the basic concept, I've been in a situation before where I've been caught between 2 different 'builders' and neither accepted fault of a component - so why is it such a stupid question to ask?

If (for example) I buy a 1000bhp engine from MGT but AMT fully built the head, where would my port of call be on a failure, it's not as clear cut as you'd think so IMHO its a question I'm entitled to ask!


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

matt j said:


> To my knowledge Rob built the OS 3.15 himself, I cannot say anything other than that as that is what I was told and saw; which included destressing the block and porting/polishing the head, I'm sure he had engineering works carried out to his specification but that isn't my issue.
> 
> 
> Which comments would they be then, do enlighten me as at the moment, you're making assumptions which in my eyes is wrong.
> ...


Matt.J



Rob Never ever built a RB3.15 as I have the engine in my workshop and I can assure you it was never a OS-RB3.15 just had a sticker on the cover.


Now again, if you buy a full engine and head from any tuner in the UK you will find they had the head done somewhere else, same as all the parts that are in the engine.

Regards Mark


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

In it's simplest of terms possible as clearly some are struggling to grasp the basic concept, I've been in a situation before where I've been caught between 2 different 'builders' and neither accepted fault of a component - so why is it such a stupid question to ask?

This is exactly what happened to a friend of mine.


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

So a step 3 head cost £3000 with parts and labour?


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

matt j said:


> To my knowledge Rob built the OS 3.15 himself, I cannot say anything other than that as that is what I was told and saw; which included destressing the block and porting/polishing the head, I'm sure he had engineering works carried out to his specification but that isn't my issue.


So now your suggesting Rob built the 3.15 and didn't just assemble parts from a crate that were delivered from OS Japan and ordered through RB Motorsport
Distressing the block is just good practice when building any engine. 
When you say port and polish the head, you mean he had all the equipment and flow benches to do this, or was the head done elsewhere and he put valves and bits back in.



> Which comments would they be then, do enlighten me as at the moment, you're making assumptions which in my eyes is wrong.
> 
> 
> It's not a comment, it's a question, quite ironic isn't it.


A question and a Comment can be read the same. By putting "or do you just assemble them?" Is part question and part statement. 



> In it's simplest of terms possible as clearly some are struggling to grasp the basic concept, I've been in a situation before where I've been caught between 2 different 'builders' and neither accepted fault of a component - so why is it such a stupid question to ask?
> 
> If (for example) I buy a 1000bhp engine from MGT but AMT fully built the head, where would my port of call be on a failure, it's not as clear cut as you'd think so IMHO its a question I'm entitled to ask!


Your port of call would be MGT as you bought the engine from them, it's there job to fix it and if it was the head that failed then it would be down to the tuner to seek compensation from the head builder after they have fixed your engine. However if you supplied the head as you managed to get it cheaper, then once stripped its down to you to get the issue sorted so the tuner can rebuild it. Thought someone of your knowledge would know that!


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

matt j said:


> It's not a comment, it's a question, quite ironic isn't it.
> 
> In it's simplest of terms possible as clearly some are struggling to grasp the basic concept, I've been in a situation before where I've been caught between 2 different 'builders' and neither accepted fault of a component - so why is it such a stupid question to ask?


So what you are saying, if you put an engine togeather but have the machining done at a machine shop (boreing and such), the head done at a flow company, the oil pump from tomi, and the block from nissan, injectors from bosch (I hope you understand were Im going with this). So the company or person putting this togeather is not an engine build then? Why? Can the guy from the machine shop build the engine? Probably not. Can the guy who makes the injectors build the engine, most likely not. The person or company the engine is left with to BUILD and construct the engine is an engine builder. They bring all the different parts togeather to construct and build something. Its not just a case of bolting it all togeather or we could all do it. So let me change my comment. What a stupid bloody question you asked. Sounds like someone who has not got a clue. 

Now were is the 4.0ltr sticker to put on my 26............


----------



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

jesus christ lads, let it go, do you think anyone serious about building a thousand hp motor would just pop up on here and say how much, he's just started an argument, then f**ked off and left you to it, i'm going to bed.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

MGT Racing said:


> Hi Rich
> 
> If you had to buy cams and buckets and then pay for shimming, and so on by the time you have done all that you can NOT do it for 2K well over £3K all day long.
> 
> ...



from scratch i see what your saying mark, 

im looking at it from my point of view, supplying my head with springs etc, looking at the larger picture sending a standard head and then buying cams for £500 quid and springs its getting upto 3k and depending on cams you may also need buckets so in many cases over 3k!


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

8pot said:


> Building a 1000BHP engine with turbo how much traders?


im no trader but from what ive seen and know from experiance its getting on for alot of money...

it was nice to see all the difference of opinions tonight for once, we seem to of lost all the banter we used to have, mick b, tweenie, rob at rips all having a pop was great to see! the forums lost that side of it for me just lately!


----------



## 8pot (Dec 29, 2002)

I never set out to start trouble all I said that one place were priced different but fair play to mark that I did not think of the cams and it does knock the price up a lot and mark I wasent 
Having ago at your place if that's how it came across then iam sorry.


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

8pot said:


> I never set out to start trouble all I said that one place were priced different but fair play to mark that I did not think of the cams and it does knock the price up a lot and mark I wasent
> Having ago at your place if that's how it came across then iam sorry.








Hi 8pot





As in every case you have to be sure you are comparing like with like. No hard feeling if I am doing a job and customer supplies some of the parts, then his bill will be less simples I just hate it when people jump onto the bandwaggon and assume that the Tuner is trying to rip them off. I consider that I do a good job at a fair price and with a customer service backup that lots on here can vouch for:thumbsup:.

Regards Mark 









.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

MGT Racing said:


> Rob Never ever built a RB3.15 as I have the engine in my workshop and I can assure you it was never a OS-RB3.15 just had a sticker on the cover.


Mark, I transferred the money for Rob to buy his engine and was with him when he made the payment, I know what he bought.



MGT Racing said:


> *Now again,* if you buy a full engine and head from any tuner in the UK you will find they had the head done somewhere else, same as all the parts that are in the engine.


Again? I must have miss your previous explanation.

Head and block machining aside, I assumed it was a simple question.
If for example you sub-contract your bottom end builds to another tuner (lets hypothetically say RK Tuning) and you also sub-contract the complete head assembly to a different tuner (again hypothetically to AMT) then the situation is exactly the same as a similar thread regarding the wrapping of the new GT-R's in which some owners have experienced 'issues'. The question posed was to assess if you build the engine (ignoring what others are trying to pose) or just assemble them, to which you have given the answer, albeit in a very defensive manner.

I'm sure the 'warranty' of parts is a question others would also like to see the answer to, especially if they have experienced the difficulty I have when I was caught between 2 tuners, both of whom denied any claim. Therefore from what you have written, I take it that all MGT engines come with all parts warrantied and any subsequent claim due to failure of said parts (standard warranty clauses etc) is via MGT and that any issues with a third party would be resolved by you? (If that is the case, then you should be applauded for your service and it's refreshing to see in the scene)

I must be on my independent band-wagon if nobody else has the same concerns


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

My mates car was built by Rob, and it obviously is an OSG RB3.15 unless I'm mistaken.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/123325-my-new-one-kind-tr-built-engine.html


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

gtroc said:


> My mates car was built by Rob, and it obviously is an OSG RB3.15 unless I'm mistaken.


If you're refering to Mo's engine being an OSG RB3.15 - you're mistaken


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

matt j said:


> If you're refering to Mo's engine being an OSG RB3.15 - you're mistaken


Reallyyyyy!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Am I the only one that thinks this thread was started to wind people up?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

gtroc said:


> Reallyyyyy!


Read the first 2 pages of the link you posted


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Am I the only one that thinks this thread was started to wind people up?


No lol opcorn::smokin:


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

matt j said:


> Mark, I transferred the money for Rob to buy his engine and was with him when he made the payment, I know what he bought.
> 
> 
> Again? I must have miss your previous explanation.
> ...


Hi Matt J,

First of I don't know what happened at the time you were with Rob, but the engine from his car I now have at MGT and it is not a 3.15, I bought the whole car from Oz and he can confirm it. The engine covers had the OS 3.15 stickers attached but the engine was a 3.0 with the std Nissan block, If you need further proof you can call RB Motorsport as the engine was inspected by them once removed from the car.

We build all engines at the MGT workshop and the only things not done here is machining, balancing and porting. We stand by our work and if there is a problem we will look to resolve the issue ourselves, this is the way we have always worked. If the problem is a machining or component defect we always contact the 3rd party ourselves and do not put the onus onto the customer.

It would appear to us that you seem to be focusing these questions at us for reasons we do not understand, If I am incorrect please inform me as such because at present this is how it seems to me.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

*rb30*



gtroc said:


> Reallyyyyy!


its an rb30 overbored, it says this in thread..


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

thought mick had tweenies old car never relised this was sold


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

MGT Racing said:


> First of I don't know what happened at the time you were with Rob, but the engine from his car I now have at MGT and it is not a 3.15, I bought the whole car from Oz and he can confirm it. The engine covers had the OS 3.15 stickers attached but the engine was a 3.0 with the std Nissan block, If you need further proof you can call RB Motorsport as the engine was inspected by them once removed from the car.


I'm not in any way questioning what you have Mark, merely stating I know what was bought.



MGT Racing said:


> We build all engines at the MGT workshop and the only things not done here is machining, balancing and porting. We stand by our work and if there is a problem we will look to resolve the issue ourselves, this is the way we have always worked. If the problem is a machining or component defect we always contact the 3rd party ourselves and do not put the onus onto the customer.


Great to hear and again I applaud you for it, I only asked as your earlier reply differed by stating that you bought the complete head from AMT, hence...



matt j said:


> So do you actually build 1000bhp engines or just assemble them?





MGT Racing said:


> It would appear to us that you seem to be focusing these questions at us for reasons we do not understand, If I am incorrect please inform me as such because at present this is how it seems to me.


If you read all my comments Mark, you'll see I asked you a question (mainly because you're the only tuner to have posted) as a potential customer, surely that is reason enough in itself as I have an interest in a future project.
I'm not quite sure why you don't understand why such questions would be asked by a potential customer...


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm guessing my last post didn't warrant a reply :-sadwavey:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

SklyaFett said:


> So what you are saying, if you put an engine togeather but have the machining done at a machine shop (boreing and such), the head done at a flow company, the oil pump from tomi, and the block from nissan, injectors from bosch (I hope you understand were Im going with this). So the company or person putting this togeather is not an engine build then?


That's not what I was saying at all.



SklyaFett said:


> Why? Can the guy from the machine shop build the engine? Probably not. Can the guy who makes the injectors build the engine, most likely not. The person or company the engine is left with to BUILD and construct the engine is an engine builder. They bring all the different parts togeather to construct and build something. Its not just a case of bolting it all togeather or we could all do it. So let me change my comment. *What a stupid bloody question you asked. Sounds like someone who has not got a clue. *
> Now were is the 4.0ltr sticker to put on my 26............


So, when you've got down off that high horse of yours, I'll explain.
As I've said earlier, if the complete bottom end is built by RK Tuning and the complete Head is built by AMT and (just as an example) MGT bolts the 2 together, would that make them an engine builder? And who would the warranty be with? 

Now do you understand? Becasue it's very clear to me having been in the same situation previously... :runaway:


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

matt j said:


> That's not what I was saying at all.
> 
> 
> So, when you've got down off that high horse of yours, I'll explain.
> ...


the thing is in that situation noone is going to take responsability they cant, but if say you assigned the whole job to mgt for them to build it and use whoever they wish for machineing then you have some come back.

i get exacty what your saying matt and i agree there is to much blame someone else in the tuneing world and nobody wants to take responsibility.
but im sure with the likes of mgt, abbey, rb or rips if they are commisioned to build and install and set up an engine then they will all offer good after care. 

if its done a piece here and a piece there from different people they will just blame each other and wriggle out of it, that is the risk you take trying to save money mixing between tuners, machineists, suppliers etc. 

imo with any tuner with a highly tuned engine they can only really offer a short cover in time and mileage as a 2.6 running 700 hp+ is never gonna run for 100,000 miles used hard regular, or any engine running 300+ hp per litre on pump fuel.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

matt j said:


> > Quote:
> > Originally Posted by MGT Racing
> > I have built engines that are capable of making 1000BHP and lots of them.
> >
> ...


Matt to be fair, before you tell someone to get off there high horse. Lets just look back at your original "Question" and what you had quoted at the time. 

Quite clearly it wasn't about who is liable. Care to get off you high horse?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

scoooby slayer said:


> the thing is in that situation noone is going to take responsability they cant, but if say you assigned the whole job to mgt for them to build it and use whoever they wish for machineing then you have some come back.


Exactly the reason I asked the question, and again, I cannot fault Mark for his response.

Mark's comments did appeared to be contradictary to me by stating that he builds 1000bhp engines but then stated he used AMT for his headwork (built) and hence why I asked the question - I still feel, no matter what anyone else thinks, that it is a relavent and valid question any potential customer (parting with a very large sum of money for a 1000bhp build) would ask.



scoooby slayer said:


> i get exacty what your saying matt and i agree there is to much blame someone else in the tuneing world and nobody wants to take responsibility.


Spot on and like I said, I applaud someone stating they would stand by their product irrespective of where parts were sourced or which 3rd party was used.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Matt j. Tbh I see the angle you seem to be coming from now, BUT that's not what you ask now is it. You seem to be moving goal post. 
I'm getting an engine built at the moment with the gtr shop. I sent my engine to them, they stripped it and sent the various parts off to the RIGHT people to do each job, then get it all sent back for the ENGINE BUiLDER to build it. And if anything should go wrong in the future, and I'm sure it won't as I have alot of faith in Dav and his team, I know I'm not gonna get, "the machine shop ****ed up so its nothing to do with me". I think if you use a good company the worries you seam to have wont be an issue. Anyway I'll get back on my high horse now my boots are getting dirty


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

SklyaFett said:


> I think if you use a good company the worries you seem to have wont be an issue.


Mate every single tuner out there has f***ed up !


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

asiasi said:


> Mate every single tuner out there has f***ed up !


 It's true, but its how they rectify there errors that counts!


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

When I was in the market for a rebuild, I looked at various tuners, and the thoughts of what if something goes wrong, this is what persuaded me to go to one tuner, so Rod Bell built my 2.8 then mapped it after it was run in, it was a single source solution, absolutely no problems so far, and they were very careful when removing and replacing said engine, no marks or scratches in the engine bay.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

asiasi said:


> Mate every single tuner out there has f***ed up !


Really? lol. Everyone makes mistakes. You would be a fool to think otherwise. Its how you fix it that counts when stuff goes wrong. But thats what I mean by a good company, and thats is what seems to be matt j's problems is when it goes wrong who will fix it.

Jeff


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

SklyaFett said:


> Matt j. Tbh I see the angle you seem to be coming from now, BUT that's not what you ask now is it. You seem to be moving goal post.


My goal posts haven't changed at all, you reacted to a question presuming my intention was to cause an arguement regarding the services MGT provide.
Again, I still feel it is a fair question to ask when considering future options...



SklyaFett said:


> I'm getting an engine built at the moment with the gtr shop. I sent my engine to them, they stripped it and sent the various parts off to the RIGHT people to do each job, then get it all sent back for the ENGINE BUiLDER to build it. And if anything should go wrong in the future, and I'm sure it won't as I have alot of faith in Dav and his team, I know I'm not gonna get, "the machine shop ****ed up so its nothing to do with me". I think if you use a good company the worries you seam to have wont be an issue.


That's not the scenario I'm talking about though Jeff, and the very reason I (like you) chose just one builder to do everything, having been previously bitten and caught between 2 tuners.



SklyaFett said:


> Really? lol. Everyone makes mistakes. You would be a fool to think otherwise. *Its how you fix it that counts when stuff goes wrong. But thats what I mean by a good company*


Couldn't agree more! :bowdown1:
To Err is human...



SklyaFett said:


> and thats is what seems to be matt j's problems is when it goes wrong who will fix it.


You'd be surprised at what actions some people will take when a non fault failure occurs, I've witnessed some rather peculiar actions during my ownership and different tuning routes from no one garage in particular - ie 'Legendary Japanese Tuners', Several UK Tuners and Nissan Main Dealers.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Alot of people like to pass the book. Not many will take it on the chin and sort it tbh.

Jeff


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

As a friend used to say, TRUST is not just a supplier of Japanese tuning parts...


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

matt j said:


> That's not what I was saying at all.
> 
> 
> So, when you've got down off that high horse of yours, I'll explain.
> ...





Matt.J


RK-Tuning or any other tuner in the uk have never built an engine for any of my customers at any time. Please STOP suggesting this. I build all my engines, but like every other builder, I have certain specialist work done by other machine shops. You appear not to understand the meaning of the word 'build'. 'Building' is the act of putting together various components to make a whole engine to have a certain performance.

Because the original premise you made at the beginning of this thread has been shown to be rediculous, you now seem to be determined to show me and MGT Racing in a poor light 

So far as the question of warranty is converned, I am surprised you do not know the position in English law. The end supplier is responsible for every part of what he supplies, wherever it is sourced, and I assure you that we at MGT racing take our responsibilities in this area very seriously indeed. 


Mark


----------



## RXXXIV (Sep 3, 2007)

This thread has jumped off the line completely.

Why not close it?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

MGT Racing said:


> RK-Tuning or any other tuner in the uk have never built an engine for any of my customers at any time. Please STOP suggesting this.





matt j said:


> As I've said earlier, if the complete bottom end is built by RK Tuning and the complete Head is built by AMT and *(just as an example) *MGT bolts the 2 together, would that make them an engine builder? And who would the warranty be with?


It's called 'context' Mark...



MGT Racing said:


> I build all my engines, but like every other builder, I have certain specialist work done by other machine shops. *You appear not to understand the meaning of the word 'build'.* 'Building' is the act of putting together various components to make a whole engine to have a certain performance


I fully understand the meaning of the word 'build' Mark, perhaps you've just got out of bed on the wrong side this morning as I've cleary stated my concerns and context.



MGT Racing said:


> Because the original premise you made at the beginning of this thread has been shown to be rediculous, *you now seem to be determined to show me and MGT Racing in a poor light*


Come again?
I think you'll find I applauded you for your response, did I not?



MGT Racing said:


> So far as the question of warranty is converned, I am surprised you do not know the position in English law. The end supplier is responsible for every part of what he supplies, wherever it is sourced, and I assure you that we at MGT racing take our responsibilities in this area very seriously indeed.


I know the law very well Mark as some can testify, and again your stance is applaudable; however what I clearly stated is that you are in the minority in the industry from my experiences and those of close friends.


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

This thread was started about getting 1000 hp, we have been involved over pricing off a cylinder head job for such an engine and a quote has been given and my pricing justified. 
I see no reason to continue on any other path. 
This tread is not about MGT racing and you are not the OP so we can leave it there.

Regards
MGT.


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Someone bin this thread, mark and Garth at MGT racing you guys rock! Top lads one of the best engine builders there is in the UK. Just sounds to me like someones got a chip on his shoulder because he got shafted in the past, move on, much love peace out x


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

matt j said:


> If you read all my comments Mark, you'll see I asked you a question (mainly because you're the only tuner to have posted) as a potential customer, surely that is reason enough in itself as I have an interest in a future project.
> *I'm not quite sure why you don't understand why such questions would be asked by a potential customer...*





MGT Racing said:


> I see no reason to continue on any other path.
> This tread is not about MGT racing and you are not the OP so we can leave it there.


Gladly.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

dave_gtr said:


> Just sounds to me like someones got a chip on his shoulder because he got shafted in the past, move on, much love peace out x


I've been 'shafted' several times by tuners and have never hidden the fact, hence being very cautious about who I use for what service I want provided.
If that means in your eyes that I have a chip on my shoulder then sobeit.


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

matt j said:


> Gladly.


Good


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

MGT Racing said:


> Good


Saves me a small fortune :chuckle:


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Intresting read


----------

